# Value of 1953 Schwinn Twin?



## Christyleigh32 (Jun 17, 2014)

I've searched and searched online and can't find anything about this bike other than it's an original Chicago Schwinn and it was built on 8/31 1953. It's in pretty decent shape. The tassels are missing on the front handle bars but are intact on the back handles. Anyone?


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 17, 2014)

The Twinn was introduced in 1964 so you may be misreading the serial number. Post some pictures of the bike and a close-up pic of the serial number and we can tell you exactly what you have.


----------



## Christyleigh32 (Jun 17, 2014)

The serial numbers are a44446. It's hard to see the a


----------



## rhenning (Jun 17, 2014)

A4**** means it is a January 1964 built bike.  Roger


----------



## Christyleigh32 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok, thanks! Guess the website I used to look it up was incorrect. I used Schwinncruisers.com. Ok so 1964. Any idea on the value?


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 17, 2014)

keep the wheels and throw the rest of it away .


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 17, 2014)

value on a twinn is really dependent on where you're located and finding a starry eyed couple who are in love.both value and love fade and they're for sale again.i've had several twinns and they're hard to store due to size.if the seats will clean up nice and aren't tweeked underneath,they're worth a few bucks by themselves.they're not original to the bike and were used on the heavy duti and cycletruck models in the 60's.
in my area,a bike in that condition would start around 200 bucks.


----------



## MantonSmith (Jun 17, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> keep the wheels and throw the rest of it away .




Is that comment really necessary? That Tandem will clean up nice.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 17, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> value on a twinn is really dependent on where you're located and finding a starry eyed couple who are in love.both value and love fade and they're for sale again.i've had several twinns and they're hard to store due to size.if the seats will clean up nice and aren't tweeked underneath,they're worth a few bucks by themselves.they're not original to the bike and were used on the heavy duti and cycletruck models in the 60's.
> in my area,a bike in that condition would start around 200 bucks.





Even if you get divorced, you can still use it. Just give the empty seat to your lawyer.


----------



## TammyN (Jun 17, 2014)

SirMike1983 said:


> Even if you get divorced, you can still use it. Just give the empty seat to your lawyer.




Or if you sell it soon enough the divorce won't be necessary 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 17, 2014)

*


It's ok Christyleigh32...*:o*

you've just been baptized into the crazy Cabe world where you take some 
advice & others just let it go...
*


*Welcome to the Cabe...*


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2014)

Your bike has a 2 speed hub.That should make for a nice riding bike.Tandems are not the easiest thing to sell.they take up a  lot of room like an adult trike does. With that 2 speed hub I would say about the $250/300 range. Let the experts chime in.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 17, 2014)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Champy (Jun 17, 2014)

*2 speed*



vincev said:


> Your bike has a 2 speed hub.That should make for a nice riding bike.Tandems are not the easiest thing to sell.they take up a  lot of room like an adult trike does. With that 2 speed hub I would say about the $250/300 range. Let the experts chime in.




Two speed hubs are a little funky on a tandem since both riders have to 'kick back' together.  Id consider buying at 100 bucks but no more, which is why you see so many of these parted out.


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 18, 2014)

*Value*

I paid one hundred and fifty for mine and it is nice. But just bought it for Fun. Not an investment. That's what Bikes should be all about. Ride it and let people say. Wow Cool. If someone makes a high offer sell it.


----------



## rhenning (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a 1966 version of the Twinn and my wife bought it for $25.  I just cleaned it up and replaced the tires.  Sits in the corner of the garage taking up space.  Roger


----------



## Christyleigh32 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Thank you everyone for your input! My husband brought this home a couple of years ago and it's been sitting behind a shed since.  It has some dirt and rust from sitting outside for so long but he said it will clean off easily with a little elbow grease. We are not bike or antique collectors by any means. He just likes to bring home junk that he can trade for other junk.  My kiddos drug it out the other day and were pushing it around the yard. We have no use for it. My feet do not nearly touch the ground while sitting on it and neither do my son's. (He is a couple inches taller than me) It's super tall. I hate for something so old to rot away when someone else may have use for it. As far as advertising on Craigslist for 6 months, no thanks. It would be easier to sell it in my garage sale. Thanks again


----------

